

Ask HN: "More" feature? - yarou

I might be going crazy, but since when does HN have a feature called &quot;More&quot;, that truncates stories&#x2F;comments?
======
zrail
That's been there since forever on long comment threads.

------
minimaxir
I believe the threshold is 200 comments.

